# Panels



## Waal (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,
We have a big rectangular room having kitchen on one end with dining table in the middle and then at the other end a sectional (nice rust orangish color) with a nice rug under it having beautiful colors ( the rug has some of the color from the sectional as well)
The table/chairs are dark brown. Kitchen cabinets are off white. Wall color for the whole area is a light yellow (straw from BM). Granite counters are black.
The rug has colors, black, the rust orange, cream... Everyone loves this area!!!
This room has 2 big sliding doors amd I am looking for draperies for these. I dont want dark heavy ..too formal panels. What direction should I go?? Any suggestions please???
Thanks a ton..


----------



## TaliDesign (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,
I would love to help you but it's hard without seeing the room.
Any chance you can upload a photo?
TaliDesign


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pier One and other import places sell some nice, airy looking informal cotton panels in full lengths. I suppose you could dye them if you did not like them pure white. The last IKEA catalog had some nice track and panel systems too. I was thinking of something like one of the systems because I want to keep light but need minimal privacy without a formal look.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Without seeing the colors in a photo I would go with brown toned draperies.


----------

